# Christchurch



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Im looking for some advice from people who live in christchurch. 

My bf has been offered a job helping with the reconstruction and we have been sent the contract in. They expect us to confirm that we are definitely going ahead with our visa soon. 

My main worry is the lack of rentals - i know there is a shortage and we dont want to go over and end up living in a tent lol. We think our budget would be 350 at the most. its just us, no kids or anything so something small. We would also consider a houseshare untill we are on our feet as we are young and sociable. 

My other worry is that i'll find it very hard to find work. I was told on another forum that there isnt much work and all the tradesmen wifes and gf's will be competing for the same jobs. Im only looking for a job in retail, hospitality, admin or maybe care assistant. I look on trade me most days and there seems to be quite a few admin and retail jobs. 

I assume that once more places start opening again there will be more job opportunities. 

Any other advice from chch residents would be very helpful!

cheers x


----------



## DeAst (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi scottishstacey,

My family will also be relocating to Chch this upcoming June, hubby already left since last Nov tho'. He's in the mining industry, while I don't think that I'll be working soon having 16mo baby in hand. Thus, haven't browse around finding one. So sorry I can't help you on job info.

We live in Riccarton, 15 min walk to the mall and our rent is 360/week. It's a 2 room townhouse unit. We got it from trademe.co.nz , have you ever tried it? It's like the kiwi's eBay. So I heard that the rents are tight nowadays, but we found one during our first month. Try to find rents in the northwest part of the city, it's the least unaffected part. Avonhead is also quite popular. O yes, did browsed and found 1 room unit in Addington in somewhat $260s. I think it's ensuite but shared living room.

Make sure that your bf got at least one month on the house residence from the employee so that you can browse around for rental.

HTH n good luck


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

DeAst said:


> Hi scottishstacey,
> 
> My family will also be relocating to Chch this upcoming June, hubby already left since last Nov tho'. He's in the mining industry, while I don't think that I'll be working soon having 16mo baby in hand. Thus, haven't browse around finding one. So sorry I can't help you on job info.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. May I be nosey and ask what he does in the mining industry? i didnt realise there was one at that part of nz. Yep i try trademe a lot for rentals and jobs to get a idea of whats out there. Im still very unfamiliar with areas though


----------



## DeAst (Mar 23, 2012)

scottishstacey said:


> Thanks for the reply. May I be nosey and ask what he does in the mining industry? i didnt realise there was one at that part of nz. Yep i try trademe a lot for rentals and jobs to get a idea of whats out there. Im still very unfamiliar with areas though


He's a geotechnical engineer, based in Chch, the head office is in Addington the block is named Tower Junction. He regularly goes to site in the west coast. What I learned on the area: Fendalton and Merivale are so called the high-end ones. Ilam and Upper Riccarton are popular to Uni students. Riccarton and Papanui are the area with the biggest malls the Westfield and Northland. We chose Riccarton because that's where they put us on our first site visit prior accepting the job offer. It is still quite central and walking distance to many nice places, restaurants, parks, etc. Do check their EQ zoning when opting your house, the best one is green grey then green yellow..i'll stay out from anything besides that two since it means more likely to suffer damage from EQ.


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

DeAst said:


> He's a geotechnical engineer, based in Chch, the head office is in Addington the block is named Tower Junction. He regularly goes to site in the west coast. What I learned on the area: Fendalton and Merivale are so called the high-end ones. Ilam and Upper Riccarton are popular to Uni students. Riccarton and Papanui are the area with the biggest malls the Westfield and Northland. We chose Riccarton because that's where they put us on our first site visit prior accepting the job offer. It is still quite central and walking distance to many nice places, restaurants, parks, etc. Do check their EQ zoning when opting your house, the best one is green grey then green yellow..i'll stay out from anything besides that two since it means more likely to suffer damage from EQ.


ahh i see! sorry i was just being nosey because we were talking to a employer called oceana gold and all there mining was in the west coast lol so just wondered if there was any other areas. They said we'd like Dunedin because we're scottish, we applied for some jobs and then never heard anything back. 

Those areas you mentioned are the ones i've been looking at, i thought if im looking for a retail job then its best to be near a mall!


----------



## DeAst (Mar 23, 2012)

No need to worry, I didn't mind at all  Hubby actually work in Solid Energy, coal mining. I actually remembered him mentioning Oceana since his previous company back home is copper and gold. Did the job offer also comes with temporary provided accommodation rentals? Well, we actually are planning to break our lease in September since we already bought a house in Avonhead. It might be a good back up plan for you if the rentals are really that tight as they say, but I think you will still be able to find one.. 

I took my Master in Cardiff but silly me not to managed to visit Scotland and the rest of UK  anyway...good luck with the job offer and keep in touch


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

DeAst said:


> No need to worry, I didn't mind at all  Hubby actually work in Solid Energy, coal mining. I actually remembered him mentioning Oceana since his previous company back home is copper and gold. Did the job offer also comes with temporary provided accommodation rentals? Well, we actually are planning to break our lease in September since we already bought a house in Avonhead. It might be a good back up plan for you if the rentals are really that tight as they say, but I think you will still be able to find one..
> 
> I took my Master in Cardiff but silly me not to managed to visit Scotland and the rest of UK  anyway...good luck with the job offer and keep in touch


Nah the job offer didnt come with a paid rental, they said they could help us find one and had some accomodation that would suit single men or couples if needed, i imagine it must be some sort of workers accomodation. Tbh I think we could find a better job offer deal so thats why we havent signed anything yet untill we're sure 

cheers for mentioning your rental lease, that was nice


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Stacey,

How is your application/job hunt going?? we are off out for a nosey round in October hopefully to find Brian a job! and just to get a general feel for the place, hope your moving along with it all, Fay x


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey 

we havent started the process yet.. we're meeting the employer over here at the end of the month just to meet them and go over all the contract details. hopefully everything will go okay and we can start soon. 

hopefully you'll find a job no problem, have fun!!


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

scottishstacey said:


> Hey
> 
> we havent started the process yet.. we're meeting the employer over here at the end of the month just to meet them and go over all the contract details. hopefully everything will go okay and we can start soon.
> 
> hopefully you'll find a job no problem, have fun!!


Hi Stacey,

Thanks for the reply, did you manage to secure a job then? they are over here in the UK crumbs that's brilliant!!! and they are visiting you!! how did you manage to get them in the UK? what type of job did he go for in the end? machine driving?? and which company did you get the job offer from? might be worth paying them a visit while we are over there?? well done  xx


----------

